# Opinions on the Best-Looking BMW Body Style Era?



## Gatsby1925 (Sep 12, 2009)

I sincerely feel that the general body aesthetic of BMW peaked with the the E30, E31 and E34 stylings of the mid-'80s thru mid-'90s. That era's stylings hit on a general look that is clearly most timeless, classic and elegant. And, IMO, overall the pure aesthetics of BMW has gone downhill since that era. Of course, this is very subjective stuff, yet just how subjective is it . I'm interested to see all of your opinions...


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

i hated the e65 (745) when it came out but i now love it (i know i am biased but thats why i bought it because i like it), especially the face lift model that came out in '06 till '08

e92 m3 is WAY SEXY! the new 7 series F01 is a great looking car

but the old school e30 m3 takes the cakes thou!


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Gatsby1925 said:


> Not sure if this has been done before (I searched the archives and didn't find anything).
> 
> For some reason, I sincerely feel that the general body aesthetic of BMW peaked with the the E30 and E34 type look of the mid-'80s thru mid-'90s. For me, that era's stylings hit on a general look that is clearly the most timeless and most elegant. And, IMO, overall the pure aesthetics of BMW has gone downhill since that era. Of course, this is very subjective stuff, yet just how subjective is it . I'm interested to see all of your opinions...


I don't know the E number but I bought a '80 633csi and at the time it was the best looking car on the road. People often gathered around wondering what it was, in those days most people did not know the BMW brand. When friends found out it cost $32,800 it confirmed their suspicion I had a screw loose. :rofl:

**EDIT** It was an E24.


----------



## 2004BMW325Ci (Aug 9, 2009)

There are so many terrific designs I don't know if you can say one stands out head and shoulders above the rest. If I had to pick one, however, I'd have to say the E38, especially in the i trim. More than any other car it epitomizes the phrase, "power car."


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

2004BMW325Ci said:


> There are so many terrific designs I don't know if you can say one stands out head and shoulders above the rest. If I had to pick one, however, I'd have to say the E38, especially in the i trim. More than any other car it epitomizes the phrase, "power car."


Agreed. The e38 sport is the pinnacle of BMW style. I consider it to be an evolution of the e34 design which is my second favorite. Third would be the e46 coupe, pre-facelift.


----------



## ChaoticZen (Sep 17, 2009)

My vote goes to the E39 body style, perfect blend of straights and curves in my opinion. A very timeless design that shouts "BMW" from a mile away, you just simply CANNOT mistaken it to any car manufacturer's products...now I wish I could say the same with the new "Banglized" design 

Seriously, the latest 7 series looks WAAAY too much like a Lexus LS especially from behind.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Gatsby1925 said:


> For some reason, I sincerely feel that the general body aesthetic of BMW peaked with the the E30 and E34 type look of the mid-'80s thru mid-'90s. .


Yeah. BMW hit a design peak during the Luthe era. He left BMW in 1990. The last Luthe influenced car was the e39. BMWs sedans got ugly after that.

My personal all time favorite is the 507.

With Bangle leaving and some of the best designers staying I have high hopes for what come next.


----------



## dlanglais (May 12, 2008)

I would say E30 M3 by a mile... In Alpine White with the red and blue stripes... Sweet!!!! And that is coming from a guy who doesn't like white cars.


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

dlanglais said:


> I would say E30 M3 by a mile... In Alpine White with the red and blue stripes... Sweet!!!! And that is coming from a guy *who doesn't like white cars*.


:yikes: white color is the best looking color for a car, ALMOST EVERY CAR


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

e30 m3 alpine white FTW ANY DAY.....

im always telling my girlfriend how someday when im making a descent living and im able to afford a mint condition e30 m3 i will buy one.....
SHE thinks im crazy.... 

some people just dont understand the beauty of the e30.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

GusIsBoosted said:


> e30 m3 alpine white FTW ANY DAY.....
> 
> im always telling my girlfriend how someday when im making a descent living and im able to afford a mint condition e30 m3 i will buy one.....
> SHE thinks im crazy....
> ...


o man i fell in love with this white e30 m3 i saw on the freeway last week i have never seen a more flawless mint condition e30 m3 i was like at a loss for words  i totally agree with you 100000% thats a sexy car the e30s and i loveee the e46 m3 too but for sexy body i love the new x6 and 6 series they are so sexy to me.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## TRWham (Aug 21, 2004)

507, 3.0CS and Z8 get special mention, but the E28 (especially M5) and the E30 (especially M3) are my accessible favorites.


----------



## Seven11 (Mar 10, 2008)

GusIsBoosted said:


> e30 m3 alpine white FTW ANY DAY.....
> 
> *im always telling my girlfriend how someday when im making a descent living and im able to afford a mint condition e30 m3 i will buy one.....
> SHE thinks im crazy.... *
> ...


HA! thats what i tell my girl and she too thinks i am crazy :rofl:

not even joking


----------



## GusIsBoosted (Jul 12, 2009)

thats how women are.....

they just dont get it..


----------



## Graham Gooding (Aug 18, 2009)

E39 for me, great lines, agressive but subdues headlights and grill. Drives like a dream - Love it. A nice E39 M5 would be great if I had the cash - Can always dream.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

e24 hands down without a doubt...duh


----------



## demas (Apr 17, 2007)

in terms of time period, I think the designs of the the late 80's and early 90's locks in the essence of BMW design. 

my favorites:
E28
E34
E36
E38
E39
503
3.0 CSL

Post Reitzel, only the E90


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

BMW's were a niche market in the U.S. until the 1990's. I remember seeing them on the road back in that 1980's and the majority looked like rust buckets.

Although I like the earlier designs, I think America did not embrace BMW until the mid 1990's on. This is reflected in the sales growth which moved up sharply because of the E36, E46, E39.


----------



## Gatsby1925 (Sep 12, 2009)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Yeah. BMW hit a design peak during the Luthe era. He left BMW in 1990. The last Luthe influenced car was the e39. BMWs sedans got ugly after that.
> 
> With Bangle leaving and some of the best designers staying I have high hopes for what come next.


I think you may have hit it on the head. Seems the magic was Luthe's, as Luthe was indeed responsible for overseeing all design aspects until 1990. He unexpectedly had to "resign" from BMW after stabbing his 33 year old drug addict son to death - honestly what happened, for those who don't know.


----------



## werewolf (Jan 16, 2008)

I really like the early 2000s for BMW design. I like the body styles more than the current batch as a group

e53 - bmw x5
e39 - 530i / 540i
e46 - 325i / 330i
z8 / z4


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

Although I do concur that the e39 is the peak of the 5 series, it was the mid 70's BMW's that first got my attention. The 3.0CS/CSL have long been one of my favorites.


----------



## Gatsby1925 (Sep 12, 2009)

E31. Need I say more?


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

I don't know the E number, but in the 70s when I was growing up in high school a guy visited our house in a light-blue BMW coupe...it had "Bavaria" on the back deck, I think...

I remember closing my mouth with my hand and mopping up the pool of drool on the pavement...

EDIT I did a search and I gather it was an E9...similar to this picture:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:CS-Alpina.JPG


----------



## scottt (Oct 3, 2009)

Gatsby1925 said:


> E31. Need I say more?


i agree, im stuck with the 3 at the mo, its a gr8 car but not quite a 8


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

I agree 100% except I prefer the facelifted one. I'm a bit biased since I owned the facelifted 06 e46 coupe. But I do also like the latest 05, 06 e46 M3 coupe too. I guess facelift for non-M and of course the pre facelift looks best with the M treatment.

E38 Sport JAMES BOND



bmw325 said:


> Agreed. The e38 sport is the pinnacle of BMW style. I consider it to be an evolution of the e34 design which is my second favorite. Third would be the e46 coupe, pre-facelift.


----------

